# The frameless slingshot!



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Someone from another forum challenged me to make a slingshot that has NO fork, just finger attachments.

Made one today! Cut it from leather, laced it up and watered it, so it takes on the form of my fingers.

This works. Can't use my strongest bands, but Thera Gold, 3cm x 2 cm, no problem. It is fun!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

You wouldnt have to have a fork hit with one of your bone crushers ha ha, is there going to be a video, jeff


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very interesting!!! I did a bit of experimenting with it and concluded that if you make a sleeve that binds your index and middle finger together it works even better. The two fingers together approximately equal the strength of the thumb. Try it and see what you think.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I tried more or less the same idea two weeks ago, just tying the bands around my fingers. The idea was likewise to reduce size and weight. It lacked power and decreased safety.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I guess you might have seen this on the link I included. I tried to find where to buy one but can't find it anywhere. Since you work with metal Jorg, you could try making one like this too.

I have to say you are one industrious person! Pretty cool!

http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2008/05/16/the-ringshot-a-rubbe.html


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

JoergS,
Does that mean you have to leave it on all the whole time you're shooting? I'm just curious if you were in a situation where you had to take it off to use your hand.







It looks cool though and I look forward to the video if there is one.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

You can put it on and off in about three seconds. Like a glove.

Of course there will be a short video! Tomorrow.

Jörg


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I admire the innovation, but i'm going to pass on this one. I cherish my digits too much...especially after already having one surgery that resulted from shooting sligshots.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> You wouldnt have to have a fork hit with one of your bone crushers ha ha



















This sort of reminds me of those "slingshot monkies" they sell as a kid's toy, except you don't let the whole thing fly off your hand.

Slingshot Monkey


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the video:


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice! Love the new catch box as well.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

That one will sure fit in any pocket ! Would it be considered legal in Australia? I like it very much ! Kinda wish I had thought a bit more about the "slingshots" we smuggled into school when I was young. We used rubber-bands and folded and bent in half paper for ammo. Easy to toss and find more later. Cool Joerg, very cool!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow, they fly better than my effort!


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Very nice. Reminds me of my old school days shooting paper clips with a rubber band between index finger and thumb.


----------

